# FS :Custom made aquarium stand



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

custom made by me,with nice details,spent lots from moldings,very sturdy. cherry red stain,footprint 48' x 18' ;tank and hood not included as they are already gone to a good friend; $80


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mouldings alone worth more than $80 !


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes that's right...thanks Gordon


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

beautiful! free bump, if i owned and not rented i would take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent. I have a 90 gal that is 48 x 18" and looking for a stand for it. Is that a 90 you had on?
Thanks


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

the tank above is a standard 90g and the tank underneath is a standard 29 gal and the actual lenght is 31.5 inches and the high is 37" which I made at least the show tank is eye level,lots of interest ,PMed back according to 1st pm received and on...


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice stand Pre! free bump


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

on hold for captured moment.....


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

i am just wondering, have u still got this tank?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

roshan said:


> i am just wondering, have u still got this tank?


pretty sure he was just selling his stand


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry I forgot to update this,stand is gone the day I posted it for sale I mean on hold and gone


----------



## Samabeli (Aug 8, 2011)

pm sent! I'll take it if still available.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

this was way long gone to clarify,Mods pls close (never done closing a thread)


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Near the top of the page, just under the page number, there is a drop down menu called "thread tools" if you click on that, it should have an option to close your thread.

Hope that helps


----------

